# Blue marble HMPK.



## snowflake311

Thanks to Janan she let me have her HMPK female named trouble. I guess this little girl did not know how to play nice with others. We made a deal and now she is mine. 

I was all about breeding big ears and I still will but I really think this pair I have of HMPK is just too nice not to breed. What do you think? Both these fish are getting a lot more blue with age. when they were young they both had a lot more white. 

Conditioning starts tomorrow. 

the male. 









Not flaring 









The female.


----------



## trilobite

I love their colour! and omg that female is amazing.
Cant wait to see what they give you


----------



## blufish425

What a gorgeous pair! Will be following this thread.


----------



## MichelleA

Beautiful female. Im Subscribing, I may take one or two off your hands! Keep us updated.


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks guys. 

Well the pressure is on. I know I can get fish to spawn that has never been my problem it is raising the fry. I have raised cory cats it was not easy and I lost all but 2 fry. That was 3 years ago I still have the surviving fry. I spawned a few cichlids. Looking back my biggest mistake was in the type of food I used for fry. Also the amount to feed. Then I slaked off with Water changes and used a filter that might have done more damage then good. 

I have learned a lot I also have been reading a lot. I really hope I can get it right and raise some betta fish. When I have fry I will be offering them to forum members first.


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow! Can't wait to see the fry! Subscribing!


----------



## MattsBettas

Good food+clean water. Basically summed up fry raising right there. 

I love this pairs colour.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Can't wait!


----------



## redthebetta

I love the male! He looks GREAT! I think this will be a nice spawn!


----------



## Janan

:BIGhappy: First mommy to Trouble is beaming with pride. They look so happy together. sniff


----------



## TiffanyP

I hope things turn out well - I'd also be interested in taking one off of your hands if you are successful


----------



## BlueInkFish

If their both gone its not my fault


----------



## blufish425

TiffanyP said:


> I hope things turn out well - I'd also be interested in taking one off of your hands if you are successful


 
+1


----------



## snowflake311

Sweet it should not be hard to find my babies homes then. 

I am getting my fish room ready. Working on insulating it better for the cold months to come. I have my space heater going to see how that will keep tanks warm. I think for the spawning tank I will use an aquarium heater and for the grow out tank use a heater in there too. So I don't have to worry about heating the whole room. 

My male already has a nice bubble nest going in his tank I know he is ready to go. I did just get the female yesterday. But she is doing awesome and I know she came from a good home. 

The plan
So I might spawn them sooner then I planed. I will set up the spawning tank on monday and add the male. On Tuesday I will introduce the female but in the safety of a cup. Wednesday fingers crossed that they will be ready and I can keep a close eye on them. 

We will see that is the game plan things can change.


----------



## whatsupyall

Very nice Snow, very nice.


----------



## shannonpwns

Sounds like we will be attempting to spawn on the same day! Yay! Good luck to you!


----------



## Lamb

Amazing pair! I can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## Janan

snowflake311 said:


> The plan
> On Tuesday I will introduce the female but in the safety of a cup.


I saw once where someone put the female in a glass tube or hurricane in the center of the male's aquarium so they could see each other. Then when they were ready, you just remove the tube and they are together!


----------



## MattsBettas

I use a chimney but really anything that floats in the tank works. A couple days ago I used a deli cup... The pair is spawning as I write this.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Beautiful fish! I might be interested in one if it works out!


----------



## snowflake311

Last time I spawned I used the cup one of my petCo Bettas came in. Floated that in the tank. 

This morning I heard a small splash. Mr marbles (the male i am conditioning) jumped the divider and was in with the other male. I caught them before anything happen. I fixed that no way he will do that again. No one got hurt. The other male was scared of him. I filled the tank too high after the water change yesterday. Oops. The dividers are painted black but they can still peak at each other threw the holes. 

He is a feisty fish. This should be fun.


----------



## Janan

Oh, I wish you could record their spawning. I bet it will be a spicy courtship.


----------



## TiffanyP

His name is Mr. Marbles!? That is spectacular - he must be one majestic fish


----------



## snowflake311

Yes his name is Mr. Marbles it suits him he is cool. 

As video I think I will try. There will be lots of photos in time no worry. It's the slow season at work so I will have more time for the bettas haha.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez

I love the colors of the male and female. keep us updated, Ar you going to sell the fry?


----------



## snowflake311

Yes the fry will be for sale. I think I will start selling some at 2months keep the ones that look like they will be breeders and then sell more at 3 months when I had picked my fav.


----------



## VictorP

Might want to watch out for the excessive branching.


----------



## snowflake311

Yeah the standard says 4 or more branching without becoming too excessive. What is too excessive wish they show a photo of that. 

My male averages 5 to 6 main rays but those rays split too at the tips. The female averages 4 to 5 main rays. yeah I will have to watch for that.

I set up the breeding tank with floating plants and one large IA Leaf. The male is in there checking it out.


----------



## snowflake311

Day one. Around 8:30am today I put the female in a clear cup so the male could see her and she could see him. I hope he puts her in the mood so she starts producing my eggs. She is a little girl. The male already has a small bubble nest he made last night on his own. 


Here is a video I took its kind of long. I lose track of time when I watch betta fish. 
http://youtu.be/JvHO5S1tqeU

She is being more submissive then my other female was. My blue big ear female flared back at the male. This little girl seems to be already more submissive I am kind of surprised. 

Fingers crossed everything goes well. Tomorrow I hope I can let her go in the tank. Only time will tell.


----------



## Janan

I could watch them all day! What a beautiful boy you have there. thanks for the vid! More, more!


----------



## blufish425

Great video, they are even better than their pictures


----------



## snowflake311

At 6:00pm I let the female out because the male had a great nest and the female was not looking stressed. 

At first she followed him around she flared at him a few times. They were doing ok then he chased her the fast aggressive way. She has been in there for an hour the male is ready and the female needs to come around I saw her put her head down once she is starting to get it.

I am keeping a close eye one them. I am thinking maybe I should put my more experienced female in. She has been conditioned and if this does not work up I will put her in. 

Fingers crossed she comes around.


----------



## shannonpwns

Good luck to you! My female just keeps destroying the males bubble nest all day...quite frustrating.


----------



## snowflake311

Last time it was my male that did not seem to get it. Now I feel like this little female is just not ready. He is displaying to her inviting her nicely then he gets pissed and chases her like crazy when she does not do what he wants. 

It has only been a short time but I feel like I my other female might be better for him this time because she is experienced and has proven herself to be a good breeder as long as she has a good male. 

This mr marbles my male now is not gental. The female is doing more hiding then flirting.


----------



## snowflake311

At 2:00 pm I caught the first embrases. No eggs at all and the male woke her up and chased her away. I saw them do it agin still no eggs and this time he ignored the female. She went back for more and he nipped at her to go away. 

The spawning has started I just hope eggs come? 

Mean while I started another spawn more of an experiment. I have a 18gal round tub. It's filled 6" deep with a leaf and floating plants. This time I took the pair and added them to the tank at the same time. No leaving the female in a cup. 

So far it seems like this is much better on the fish. Less stress they get right to business. After 15 min or so and after some chaseing the male is working on a nest. It was funny because at first the female was the aggressor going after the male as he ran away. Then something clicked in the males head and the real chase was on.


----------



## Janan

How exciting! Hope my little girl grows up to give you babies!


----------



## snowflake311

Omg it is happening . Trouble and mr marbles started a family. The eggs are falling both look To be gathering them. They spawned 

I put too mant plants in the tank Nx can't see if the male is putting the eggs in the nest or eatting them. I have a good feeling he is doing his job. I will check later. The embrasses looks good I think the eggs will be fertile unlike the last one I tried to spAwn.


----------



## snowflake311

It happed 

http://youtu.be/yTRa5ItsQ78


----------



## blufish425

Yay! How exciting


----------



## redthebetta

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## Janan

Oh, I've got tears in my eyes! Good girl, Trouble!!!!


----------



## snowflake311

I went in to check again and he was chasing her. So the love is over. I took her out right away and will feed her some bloodworms. Looks like a very small spawn. That's good because I have another spawn going . 

I left the male to tend to the nest. I hope he does a good job. Right now he is swimming around looking for her.


----------



## Aluka

I LOVE the color pattern of the male! since our fry is the same age, we should trade one or two if I manage to raise my fry, lol =D!


----------



## snowflake311

The male is watching the nest keeping the eggs safe. I can't see the eggs well but they are there. I might only have like 10 it's a very small number.


----------



## snowflake311

I started a bbs batch today. My vineger eels are really to go I have lots of them if anyone wants some. The vineger eels will be the first food. I am ready.

I have a tub of water that is aging and I set up a water pump with a valv on it so I can drip it in the fry tank. I have spong filters and will seed them tonight I have my turkey batter and airline for cleaning the bottom. I have a white bucket for the water changes so I can see the fry if I catch them. 

The fish room stays 80 during the day and 77 at night. There is a little change in temp but it still stays warm. The fry have a heater in the tank. But my other spawn tank has no heater it stays at 78.5f or warmer.


----------



## JayM

I love both your fish. Congratulations.  Can't wait to see the babies colours.


----------



## snowflake311

Looks like the eggs are starting to hatch. On the fun starts.


----------



## Janan

I wish I was in the delivery room!


----------



## snowflake311

I have fry. They are so tinny and the male made the nest on the far end of the tank. I will still try and get photos. I think most hatched last night. He is a great dad. I am so proud of my boy.

The vinager eels are ready the bbs have not hatched yet but should be ready when I need them. I have 2 hatcherys set up. I am ready for these fry.


----------



## snowflake311

A little video of the fry. In the end Mr marbles come up and looks at me like Hey lady leave my babies alone. SO CUTE! 

Video will be up in a little bit. 
http://youtu.be/G3CVfurzd08


----------



## Janan

I could see them! How exciting!


----------



## tmh9187

Lovely pair.


----------



## JayM

Awesome. I love how they fall then shoot back up. :-D


----------



## snowflake311

The males nest is getting small. Seems like he is not blowing more bobbles there is enough for the fry so I guess that's all that matters. But his nest is small now. 

Can't wait to see these guys feed and move around.


----------



## snowflake311

The real fun starts now. The fry are horizontal now some have started to explore. I took dad out today. He came right up the glass and I netted him really easy. 

I put some vineger eels in the tank I don't think the fry are feeding on them yet. I added some moss too. my shrimp babies use to feed off of it so I figure the fry would too. 

I cleaned the tank too. I had added dwarf sag I had pulled and put in a bucket with snails. I did not rinse the plants so I added lots of snail poop to the tank. I took some of those plants out they made it hard to clean the tank. I still have guppy grass and moss for them. 

I have ammonia chips in the tank to help absorb amnion and other stuff. The live plants will help too with keeping ammonia down. I did check the water a day ago and my ammonia was 0 even with the dad and snail poop. 

My bbs hatched and I am ready to feed I think it might still be too soon so I will start another batch. 

I can't get a good photo if them beside they look like a tail with eyes. I think I have more then 20 but less then a 100 fry. I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Janan

Are there still only 10 or so fry from the bettas?


----------



## Aluka

Its so hard to tell, lol. Mine keeps hiding in the water lettuce. =) GL with your fry!


----------



## snowflake311

Here is a video of the Fry in action starting to show interest in the food. They are so cute. They do kind of have a blue tint to them could just be my imagination. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sdqfmXnE4Q&feature=youtu.be

I can't tell how many I have I say maybe 40 or more. Only time will tell I am sure there are less then 100


----------



## snowflake311

I took this early today. The first 4 mins are boring Sorry. But if you fast forward you can see my fish room and mommy betta back in her tank. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25vPuStph8o


----------



## Janan

Fascinating! You've got it down to a science! 

The first video, I didn't have the sound on, so I didn't hear you say there were vinegar eels in the water. I was ooh and aahing them until my eyes finally focused in on the fry. lol


----------



## shannonpwns

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## snowflake311

Janan said:


> Fascinating! You've got it down to a science!
> 
> The first video, I didn't have the sound on, so I didn't hear you say there were vinegar eels in the water. I was ooh and aahing them until my eyes finally focused in on the fry. lol


Haha the fry are cute the eels are not so much . 

I don't know if I have it down to a science but I have learned a few things since trying to spawn other fish in the past.


----------



## snowflake311

Day 4 babies are starting to swim around a lot more. Some have taken well to the bbs I see some full bellies. Some I have seen eat the worms. 

I am not seeing any dead. After adding my moss have seen some little bugs swimming around so I know there is baby food in there for them I think some figured that out. I am doing small water changes mainly to clean up the bottom of the tank. I do have some ammo chips in the tank to help absorb ammonia and maybe even hormones not sure about that. 

I have been storing my bbs in the fridge so they stay younger longer. They need to warm up and then they start moving around. But straight out of the fridge they look dead. I bought some decapsulated bbs it's on the way. I will use up the mix I have till them. I am still new to raising and harvesting bbs but I am getting the hang of it now.


----------



## snowflake311

I am happy to say the 4 day old fry are swimming around and love to hunt down the worms. I love these vinegar eels (aka VE) they tend to swim around in the upper level of the tank where the fry are. They are SO Easy to care for and collecting is a brezz if you have the right jug for them. They can live a week in fresh water so you don't have to worry to much about over feeding. I look in the tank very closely and if I see lots of worms I hold off feeding if I don't see worms I feed. SO EASY! They wiggle like Crazy so fry know its food. 

I am still feeding BBS but my BBS take 2 days to hatch I need to add more light to them I think. They are in a room where it is 75-80F. They hatch but not fast. I am getting better at raising them and harvesting them. 

I love these VE I wish I could just feed them only but understand BBS are best for growth. So I will keep feeding both. 

I did find 2 dead fry  when I did a WC. I am doing small WC maybe a Gallon or 2 once a day. I am kind of a freak about keeping the tank clean. I hate seeing stuff on the bottom. 

Fingers crossed I can keep this up. The water level is still low I will start adding more water tomorrow.


----------



## shannonpwns

Hmm, I only have microworms ready for when I have fry, maybe I need to look into getting some VEs instead...that sounds simple! Where did you get yours from? 

I'm glad things are going well for you so far, I hope all your little ones make it! That's my main concern, is I put hours of work each day into my fry, and then something goes wrong and they die. I'd be soooo sad!


----------



## snowflake311

I took a video of 5 day old baby fry eating. I need to cut cut it down to just the good parts. 

The un edited footage. http://youtu.be/QzZZc2TnGyc

I will be adding more water to the tank tonight and will start filling it. Will do a WC tonight when I get home and add a bit more water to the tank.


----------



## Janan

I could watch that all day! Great footage of the chase and capture. Gobble 'em up! lol


----------



## TiffanyP

I can't wait til they get bigger and start showing color


----------



## snowflake311

*5 dead still have 180+*

Most are eatting well some are not but I say 90% are fully little pigs. 

I sucked up 5 dead fry today. I did a count and lost track at 180 i might 200 fry right now. I under estimated the amont of fry haha I said I had under 100 hahaha wow I was wrong.

I must say good job to my little Trouble. she proved me wrong and turned out to be a good breeder after all. I underestimate her egg production.


----------



## bambijarvis

I find most deaths will happen in the first two weeks, glad those numbers are small though so far for you and that you have such a big spawn. 
Congrats.


----------



## JayM

Well done on so many babies. We have 12 in 1st spawn & probably the same in the 2nd spawn. First time breeding with both parents & happy with smaller spawns.
I find we get a greasy film on the water. Not sure if it's the IAL or the vinegar eels?


----------



## snowflake311

JayM said:


> Well done on so many babies. We have 12 in 1st spawn & probably the same in the 2nd spawn. First time breeding with both parents & happy with smaller spawns.
> I find we get a greasy film on the water. Not sure if it's the IAL or the vinegar eels?


I have. Film on my fry tank water too. It's the vinager eels causing it.


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow congrats on so many fry! I hope I get as lucky! That's funny cause you said you only counted 10 or so eggs!


----------



## snowflake311

WOO HOO my fry are one week. They are growing well only found one dead today. They are starting to show some color. 

Here are the 1 week old fry. 









The one on the left is really dark the one on the right is blue.


----------



## Janan

AAAaaawwwwwWWW! So cute!


----------



## marktrc

just in case you havent fed decaps before... feed only a tiny bit of decaps. too much will polute your water. they swell up.


----------



## snowflake311

marktrc said:


> just in case you havent fed decaps before... feed only a tiny bit of decaps. too much will polute your water. they swell up.


Thanks good to know. Seems like a little of decaps goes a long way. 

My fry don't want anything that does not move. I tried to feed them decaps and they said yuk. I will try again when they are bigger. 

Found a few more dead today I did a big water change and added a seeded sponge filter. So that should help.


----------



## Sokkasmom

Wow, I didn't think bettas showed their colors that early. That awesome. I would like to spawn one day, but I don't have the info I need to do it yet. But I'm sudying up on it. Keep it up! Id be interested in buying a fish or two off of you when they get bigger.


----------



## JayM

snowflake311 said:


> I have. Film on my fry tank water too. It's the vinager eels causing it.


Yes it is. We lost all 12 from the first spawn. :-( 5 fry from second spawn so will be doing another spawn soon. Sigh.

Love the pics, very detailed. :-D


----------



## snowflake311

Tanks sorry to hear about your fry. When I first tried to raise fry from other types of fish I has a lot die off. It's not easy at first. I had these awesome blue angle fish I lost all my fry at 5 days because I was not feeding them the right food. Bbs is key to getting fry to live. I leaned that the hard way. 

My fry are now 11 days old. I have very few die off. Yester none the day before 2 re dead. 

On sep 10th I added a sponge filter that I had seeded in a mature tank. Before adding that I had nothing but a heater in the tank. My fry all stayed near the surface due to lack of o2 now they are all other the place and it makes it hard to do a wc. 

I suck up lots of babies but I catch them all in the bucket and put them back. No problem just takes extra time to catch them all.


----------



## JayM

snowflake311 said:


> Tanks sorry to hear about your fry. When I first tried to raise fry from other types of fish I has a lot die off. It's not easy at first. I had these awesome blue angle fish I lost all my fry at 5 days because I was not feeding them the right food. Bbs is key to getting fry to live. I leaned that the hard way.
> 
> My fry are now 11 days old. I have very few die off. Yester none the day before 2 re dead.
> 
> On sep 10th I added a sponge filter that I had seeded in a mature tank. Before adding that I had nothing but a heater in the tank. My fry all stayed near the surface due to lack of o2 now they are all other the place and it makes it hard to do a wc.
> 
> I suck up lots of babies but I catch them all in the bucket and put them back. No problem just takes extra time to catch them all.


We suck up the occasional baby & put them back too LOL. Our babys are 9 days old. Started BBS & setting up the VE for harvest the right way this time.


----------



## snowflake311

Wow sorry about all the miss spelling and wrong words my iPad has a mind of its own.


----------



## Aluka

I'm attempting to teach my fry to eat decapsulated brine shrimp by harvesting my bbs early =<.. I decapsulate my bbs eggs, then hatch them, when they are about 50% hatched, i harvest. So i am feeding half bbs and half decapsulated brine shrimp... I am hoping they are eating them =<...


----------



## snowflake311

Aluka said:


> I'm attempting to teach my fry to eat decapsulated brine shrimp by harvesting my bbs early =<.. I decapsulate my bbs eggs, then hatch them, when they are about 50% hatched, i harvest. So i am feeding half bbs and half decapsulated brine shrimp... I am hoping they are eating them =<...


That sounds like a good idea. My fry at 12 days now and eat like pigs I never find left over food anymore but partly due to the sponge filter I think . 

I got some fry photos will post later they are growing fast.


----------



## bambijarvis

I've never had fry turn down decaps, I don't offer live bbs first though so that may be why.

Looking forward to pictures.^^


----------



## Janan

Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## snowflake311

My fry are 13 days old and doing well growing fast and I have not lost any in days. They almost look like fish now. They are great eaters I don't find any left overs. 



















Fry before eating bbs.









You can see them swimming around.


----------



## JayM

Looking great.


----------



## TiffanyP

How cute are they!?


----------



## snowflake311

2weeks woohoo I made it. They are eating so much more then ever now. Starting to show good color on some. before to get photos I was using a marco glass filter. Now I don't need it because they are so much bigger. I have not lost many at all maybe 10 since they became free swimming.


----------



## Janan

Wow, their color is fantastic! Such pretty babies.


----------



## shannonpwns

Aw wow how adorable! I can't wait for my fry to reach that age! Congrats on two weeks! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Sokkasmom

Oh wow, look at that blue! Congrats on hitting 2 weeks! I want to spawn my crowntails, but I'm not ready yet. Where did you get the eels you used for the first food? I asked my lfs about them and they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## JayM

They look great. Mine are 2wks old tomorrow.


----------



## snowflake311

Sokkasmom said:


> Oh wow, look at that blue! Congrats on hitting 2 weeks! I want to spawn my crowntails, but I'm not ready yet. Where did you get the eels you used for the first food? I asked my lfs about them and they had no idea what I was talking about.


Thanks everyone. I did notice tonight 2 fry might have a swim bladder problem. I hope it fixes its self. 

You can't depend on many petstores to have anything you need for raising fry. No pet stores near me sell brine shrimp eggs. You need to turn to other hobbiest. I bought my eels off eBay.


----------



## Aluka

what does swim bladder issue looks like in a fry? =< i keep looking at mine to spot illness but i can't tell ..


----------



## Mo

Wow they are so young and already have colors like there parents! They are so cute


----------



## snowflake311

I did not see any fry with problems today. None dead. But last night one fry floated to the top when he was clearly trying to go down. That's a swim blader problem. It happens in adult fish too I have a silver dollar get is so bad he was stuck upside down. I managed to save him and he has been good ever since. I am sure with a young fish they can work out this problem If it is due to over eatting . I am not too worried about it . I might need so feed less but more often .


----------



## MattsBettas

He'll probably be fine. The other swim bladder disorder fry get is dragging their butts... Apparently from the over feeding of bbs.


----------



## snowflake311

I think fry just had gass.


----------



## Mo

Lol


----------



## snowflake311

I have 4 fry that look to be gassy. Still eatting but can't swim down very well. Not sure what to do for them since they are fry. They look besides the fact that they float. 

I might only feed one time today. I have been doing daily wc too. They are growing fast. I am worried about these fry that are stuck at the top. I have had fish with bloat problems before but never fry. Can I feed them a pea? Or put them in another tank and do I tiny Epsom salt treatment? So just not feed as much for a few days? Or maybe not feed for a day?


----------



## shannonpwns

Oh no! Poor babies! Maybe since they are such fast little growers at this stage, maybe they will heal on their own.  I hope they get better!


----------



## marktrc

I think there is a stage in the growth of fry where if you over feed they will have sbd. when you start to notice it you have to feed way less to help them recover. if you continue to over feed they do not recover. this happens with all kinds of foods, not just bbs. some times its genetics too as some fish seem to be more prone to it.


----------



## snowflake311

I don't feel like I am over feeding. Some fry get huge bellies and others don't eat as much. There is never any food left over. I will cut back how much maybe only feed once a day or a much smaller amount 2 times a day.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Smaller feedings. You are going to have piggies. If you notice sinkers, belly sliders and such don't feed for 12 hours then feed a very very small feeding aimed towards your smallest fry. It is so very easy to overfeed. 2-3 small feedings vs 1-2 big feedings will make sure everyone gets to eat and fewer overeat.


----------



## Aluka

somehow i feel like your frys are bigger than mine, even tho mine is a week older =< I hope your frys get better soon.

I have been feeding my frys 4 times a day, but small feedings.


----------



## snowflake311

Aluka said:


> somehow i feel like your frys are bigger than mine, even tho mine is a week older =< I hope your frys get better soon.
> 
> I have been feeding my frys 4 times a day, but small feedings.


I have been like super crazy with these fry. I don't let the bottom of the tank get dirty. feeding 2 times a day some days I would feed a little bit around lunch time. and doing daily wc some days I will do 2 wc a day. I also have a sponge filter going and have had that on since they were 8 days old. 

My fish are also raised in Tahoe the high elevation might cause them to grow big fast HAHA J/K


----------



## snowflake311

Good and bad news. The one fish I was seeing having a hard time was found dead thats the first to be dead in 2 weeks. So there was something wrong with him more then just eating too much. The rest of the fry are looking good with no problem swimming. 

Here are my 18 day old fry. 

This is a good photo to judge the average size of them. If you know what the top of a aquarium heater looks like you will know how big my fry are. This is an average size fish of mine. 









Colorful big baby. It looks like a real fish now 









Here are 3 the one on the lower left is one of my big guys.


----------



## Janan

Oh wow! So beautiful! I can't believe they look like a real fish already!


----------



## SuperLaz

Lovely Pair! Great job raising these guys out....I may have to hassle you for a couple...


----------



## marktrc

they are still small for the sbd overfeeding stage from what i can see.


----------



## snowflake311

I took a better look at them and I can see tiny air bubbles inside the fry that float. So it is gas. I am going to feed eels for the next day switch up the food and feed less. See if that helps.


----------



## shannonpwns

Aww poor little guys! Hope that works out! They need to be burped. Hehe


----------



## Janan

shannonpwns said:


> Aww poor little guys! Hope that works out! They need to be burped. Hehe


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm so happy for you! Btw in the video of the mom with the 2 other girls where did you get dividers and your plants what type ? And how many gallons? Sorry it just looks so nice in my opinion I want to do something like that XD


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks. It's a 10 gal the dividers I mad from acrylic sheets you get at DIY stores. I drilled holes cut to size and painted. 

In that tank I have guppy grass, African ferns and moss.


----------



## snowflake311

Up date on moms color. When I first saw her photo on Janans post she had a white body and blue fins. Maybe Janan can post her old photo for me. 

Well Now she looks 100% different. I took this today. 
She is soild blue 









With the exception on one side of her she still have a tiny bit of white see








I can't wait to see what the babies look like. Dad still has a bit of a butterfly look for him but his body is now all blue green.

So My guess is Dad comes from butterfly marble lines and mom comes from solid marble lines.


----------



## Janan

Here she is when the breeder sent me a picture of her.


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks Janan. I saved that photo for my spawn log/ record.


----------



## snowflake311

More news about the fry. I found like 6 fry that could not swim down it was really sad they were stuck at the top. I took a video. 

But good news I am floating them in a cup in the tank. I was afraid that maybe their swim bladder was not developing right and I would have to cull. But I made up a gallon of Epsom salt water. I added it to their cup and most of them are all better and it's only been a few hours since I did that. Woohoo ! 

I will have to show a before and after video of the fry with the problem. 

What other stuff can I start to feed them?


----------



## Sokkasmom

Try the hikari first bites. Floats at the top, supper tiny. That what I'm using for my " oops you bought a Preggo female Molly" fry and they love it. Never had betta fry before, so don't know how we'll it will work


----------



## snowflake311

Most of them are eatting the decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I am feeding frozen daphnia some took it others a picky brats.


----------



## Sokkasmom

The first bites is more of a flake food, so probly not the best for betta fry. I've also heard the vinager eels are good for betta fry. No idea where you can get them though. I've heard that if you can't find bbs you can just get some seamonkeys and grow those. My bettas loved it when my kids decided their seamonkeys needed to go into the betta tanks.


----------



## snowflake311

Sea monkeys are bbs same thing. I am feeding bbs I have vinerger eels too they are great but I only had enough for te first 2 weeks now I had to start a new batch. 

I am trying to feed less but more often .


----------



## snowflake311

3 weeks and a day old. Most are about an half inch .


----------



## Mo

I NEED one of these babies! Lol


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow they're big! Mine are about a 1/4 inch now, I got a really good pic of one of my babies last night that I need to post on my spawn log still. In your first pic, one looks like a white tadpole lol! I seriously can't wait to see their colors develop! It looks like their anal and dorsal fins are coming in! Or am I seeing things?


----------



## snowflake311

Most of the fry are blue and green/blue right now some are kind of more white then I have a few drownish ones. Can't wait to see what they become . I think my solids will have a full mask. 

Yes we have fins! Here is a better photo of one fry.


----------



## Chachi

They are sooooo cute!!


----------



## Sokkasmom

Way 2 cute! I love waching the fry grow!


----------



## PetMania

Those are adorable! Where are you selling them?


----------



## snowflake311

I hope they will be ready by the end of November. I will be shipping them to anyone in the USA.


----------



## Janan

I hope you have a pretty female among that bunch!!!


----------



## PetMania

Well, I might just have to have one snowflake :-D I see a beautiful betta and I go nuts


----------



## snowflake311

I just moved all the fry to a 36 gal grow out tank. The 10gal was starting to look crowded with all the fry I have. I hope the tank upgrade helps them grow faster.


----------



## snowflake311

Here are my fry in the big tank. 









We have Dorsel fins









They look like tiny fish now. WooHOo


----------



## TiffanyP

How old are they now? They look about as big as the baby I just rescued from Petco


----------



## blufish425

So cute!


----------



## snowflake311

TiffanyP said:


> How old are they now? They look about as big as the baby I just rescued from Petco


My largest is as big as some I have seen at PetCo. These are 28 days old. So almost a month old. I think the petco bettas might be a month old.

Here is my biggest fry.


----------



## TiffanyP

Yeah I'm guessing mine's probably no more than 4 weeks old then - he's happy now though


----------



## marktrc

if they are getting sbd where they are stuck on top then they may now be at the stage where if you keep over feeding, they might not recover. just becareful as I lost a big spawn experimenting on over feeding bbs and decaps and fast growth. if those floaty ones recover after you feed them less then thats exactly what happen to mine. if they eat alot they will float again. if you keep feeding them and they keep floating they wont recover. you have to take action right away to give them a chance to be normal.


----------



## Chachi

These pics make me want lots of baby bettas!


----------



## Aluka

i doubt the petco babies are 1 month old. Our babies's size is the result of lots and lots of water change and strategic feeding. I bet petco babbies are stunned 2 months olds..


----------



## snowflake311

marktrc said:


> if they are getting sbd where they are stuck on top then they may now be at the stage where if you keep over feeding, they might not recover. just becareful as I lost a big spawn experimenting on over feeding bbs and decaps and fast growth. if those floaty ones recover after you feed them less then thats exactly what happen to mine. if they eat alot they will float again. if you keep feeding them and they keep floating they wont recover. you have to take action right away to give them a chance to be normal.


I lost the floaters about 4 of them. Right now there are still 2 that float but that's it. I have so many fry I was not to upset. I am trying to feed less. They just love to eat I only freed what they can finish in a few min but that's seems to be a lot.

I am feeding decap eggs in the am and not many. At night they get bbs. I am going to try a new food today. It's called Repashy it's this powder you make into gel . It will be more for the. To graze on because it sits at the bottoms and is good for 24hrs.


----------



## SuperLaz

Looking good!


----------



## helms97

Hows everything going with the fry?!


----------



## bambijarvis

Are you rehydrating the decaps before feeding them?


----------



## snowflake311

bambijarvis said:


> Are you rehydrating the decaps before feeding them?


I just put them in the tank no hydrating. Most of them love it some still are picky. 

I left them with out food for a little over 2 days and all are fine. They look bigger too. Will have to get some new photo. They are starting to act like real bettas now. I see some little chases and others are exploring and checking things out. I am going to do some power feeding now because they went 2 days with no food. Try and make up for lost time.


----------



## snowflake311

These are about 28days old. Most are blue and green some are kind of yellow brown. 










Not a good photo but you can see the gold/brown color


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Beautiful babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bambijarvis

I'm interested in seeing how those gold/brown ones turn out.


----------



## Sokkasmom

Very cute babies. They are getting so big


----------



## snowflake311

They are not big enough. I think I might have to start culling out runts so other can grow better. I also don't need over a 100 bettas.


----------



## PetMania

Do you have a deadline?


----------



## bambijarvis

That said. If you decide to cull and feel safe shipping them(I'm in California so they won't have a far trip) I'd be willing to take some and raise them.

This way if any turn out better than expected they're still nearby for breeding......annnd I miss raising young bettas. ><


----------



## PetMania

+1
I have room for a baby or if you can already tell the gender I can take a few females


----------



## shannonpwns

Since they survived 2 days not eating, they may be able to ship, I'd just be worried about the temperature of their water while shipping, and the tossing around of the package. I was gonna offer the same thing, bambijarvis, but then I reminded myself that I already have 200+ fry of my own right now haha.


----------



## snowflake311

Call me heartless if you want I just fed some small ones to my big fish. They were under developed and some were weak. I am not going to cull any more I am just going to feed more and do bigger wc. I will be finding homes for them at the end of November.


----------



## PetMania

If the babies didn't stand a chance against the bigger ones, that's not being heartless.


----------



## snowflake311

PetMania said:


> If the babies didn't stand a chance against the bigger ones, that's not being heartless.


Thats what it was. These were really small compared to my big ones. Some were weak and not eatting well another was aggressive I saw him grap another's tail and hold on as it tried to shack it off. It was weird. I am not culling for the hell of it I hate doing it but I feel it needs to be done.


----------



## PetMania

Especially if they are under developed, that's when culling needs to be done. It's for the fish's sake, not ours.


----------



## shannonpwns

snowflake311 said:


> Call me heartless if you want I just fed some small ones to my big fish. They were under developed and some were weak. I am not going to cull any more I am just going to feed more and do bigger wc. I will be finding homes for them at the end of November.


I don't think anyone was considering you heartless at all! Culling is something that needs to be done, and I'll be doing it soon myself. I'll be feeding them to my turtle, rather than just killing them. I have a few that look like they just hatched still. So when I separate the big ones from the smaller ones in a few days, if they don't start growing within a few weeks, they will most likely be culled. Some of my biggest ones are 1/2 inch and my smallest ones are 1/4 inch at 3 weeks old. And then the couple little hatchlings lol.


----------



## bambijarvis

Nah,not heartless. 
When I need to cull very small fry I do the same(feed to larger fish).


----------



## BlueInkFish

I wish you a good betta fry journey and may all the losses and all the lives live and love you snow


----------



## PetMania

bambijarvis said:


> Nah,not heartless.
> When I need to cull very small fry I do the same(feed to larger fish).


When I start breeding, I might have to cull as well. (you know how guppies and platys breed ;-)) I believe that if you are not willing to cull, then you shouldn't consider breeding unless you want 400 fry with no homes.


----------



## ashleylyn

PetMania said:


> When I start breeding, I might have to cull as well. (you know how guppies and platys breed ;-)) I believe that if you are not willing to cull, then you shouldn't consider breeding unless you want 400 fry with no homes.


Or on the contrary, you shouldn't breed unless you have homes for all of those fry. ;-)

I personally am not opposed to culling, but I am opposed to irresponsible breeding and the unnecessary culling of HEALTHY animals. You don't breed for the heck of it - they all are living beings. I have male and female guppies with my female bettas. I just opt for natural selection. Out of 8 fry, 1 has made it to a week old and is now too large to be eaten. He was smart and utilized all of my plants in the NPT to hide when necessary. 2 more females are due any day too. To me, that's not culling since there are many, many places for the fry to hide if they have the drive to do so.


Everything looks great, I can't wait to see more photos! Sorry to trek off topic a bit, I just did not agree with PetMania's statement.


----------



## PetMania

Sorry, I didn't mean to say it like that. *If* you end up with hundreds of fry that you don't have homes for, that's irresponsible. 
I also didn't mean to say that culling healthy animals is okay. If a creature is deformed to the point that survival is anywhere near impossible, culling is neccessary. 
Natural selection is different when it comes to bettas. You can't put betta fry with adults and expect any to survive in there like you can with platys and guppies. Bettas are just too aggressive with their own kind, unless you are talking about wild bettas.

I am looking into breeding fish that breed at a rapid pace, and the weaker, deformed ones shouldn't have to suffer going without.


----------



## snowflake311

This is not suppose to be about culling please drop this topic. 

Back to my fry I am going to start and offer crushed pellets I think some are ready for them.


----------



## PetMania

Pics?


----------



## snowflake311

my fry about 6 weeks old now and developing well. They look like little dragons maybe? I am not seeing many marbles but that can all change. I got a new Flash for my camera so I took some photos of my fish. Good lighting is key to good photography. 

Blue like mom. 









baby Face









Green betta like dad. 









some of the colors. See the big one in the middle out of focus. That gives an idea of size difference. 









I am feeding 2 - 3 times a day and doing 50% Water changes.


----------



## Janan

They are beautiful jewels swimming around!


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Look for your rather dull plain brown ones to be the ones to marble. It looks like a brown one in one pic. IME the ones that color up like most of yours won't marble but the dull brown ones do. Keep us posted with the great pics!!


----------



## snowflake311

Ilikebutterflies said:


> Look for your rather dull plain brown ones to be the ones to marble. It looks like a brown one in one pic. IME the ones that color up like most of yours won't marble but the dull brown ones do. Keep us posted with the great pics!!


Yeah I agree I have a few kind of brownish ones and can't wait to see WBC they will look like. There is one blue one that has some black on it he looks different from the other blues. Most of them are blue and green so far. They all look solid colored. Only time will tell.


----------



## Lyslee29

Wow! They're beautiful!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Omg there so gorgeous


----------



## snowflake311

Almost 2 month old now. Most are over an inch and a half. But some are still small. 

here is a photo of the size difference 









Group Shot. 









Pretty in green. 









They are eating crushed pellets and decap bbs eggs. No more live bbs I also feed frozen daphnia. most are growing fast and eating well.


----------



## PetMania

You've done an amazing job! So there's teal, green, blue, and aquamarine colored fry?


----------



## snowflake311

Yeah they look to be most solids and some marbles the marbles don't photograph as nice they are dull now.

They are my Tahoe bettas because each one is the color of Tahoe. And they were raided in thahoe .


----------



## PetMania

Ah....they sure are pretty 8D I'll be watching this thread with great interest ;-)


----------



## SunshineSulie

Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up. I watch these betta baby threads, just hoping to see some I might want one day...  

Yours look stunning! If I didn't live in a dorm, I would probably ask to grab one.


----------



## trilobite

Why cant you be in NZ lol I would buy so many. I adore the parents and the babies are looking really nice and shiny! keep the pics coming :-D


----------



## snowflake311

Sad news I lost the mom. I was working a lot this past week and I had no idea she was not feeling well she looked fine. I found her dead yesterday I am so bummed out. The fry are all doing well no lose there. My big ones are really big and looking good. Dad is doing well. 

I had the mom and dad in a planted 20 gal long with a divider that was painted black but they could still see each other from time to time. I took the dividers down and now daddy fish has the whole tank he loves it. I am so sad I lost that female but I still have her babies.


----------



## shannonpwns

Sorry to hear that you lost the momma!


----------



## Janan

She did well. She gave you pretty babies.


----------



## PetMania

Sorry to hear that. Maybe one of the babies will end up looking like her =)


----------



## Chachi

So sorry!


----------



## helms97

Im so sorry! She was beautiful and gave you beautiful fry!


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks guys. The fry are all still doing great I Jared a few last night. Will jar more in a few weeks. I am only jaring the big ones I will leave the runts in the big grow out tank.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

I only jar the big males. IME the males grow faster jarred and the females grow faster in the tank. Just a tip


----------



## snowflake311

Yeah I Jared the bigges fry and left the small ones to grow out more. I am not sure the sex. But I found bubbles in some of thier jars.


----------



## Champion Betta

Yay! When will they be for sale and how much? I might grab a pair...


----------



## snowflake311

I hope to have them ready by the end of November. Price will rang from $5-$15 depending on qulity.


----------



## PetMania

Ooo, good deal! Now I am really interested!!


----------



## snowflake311

I jared 20 of my largest fry. some are males some might be females not 100% sure on sex yet. There was this one big green one that i have been trying to catch for 2 days I got him jared today he was fast and tricky jumped out of the net once. 

I am looking to start my next spawn soon it will be Big ear HMPK.


----------



## snowflake311

Here is a little video of some fry in jars and my fish room. Enjoy me talking to myself. 
http://youtu.be/GF94CTRhtAQ


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Love it! I always enjoy seeing fish rooms. Snails are nassssty and create a lot of waste. Unless you are doing daily water changes-which in gallon jars are completely unnecessary-You may want to rethink the snail in each jar. That's like putting 10 snails in a 10g fry tank...


----------



## Janan

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## snowflake311

It's a rams horn snail and small. They don't make that much waste not like the big snails that poop more then a full grown Pleco. I know they are not needed but I like them. I am not worried about it. Lots of people keep snails with fry. I do they keep the tank looking clean and eat left overs so the food so it does not fowl up the water. Snail poop is easy to remove and also easy to see. Some food we feed fry is not easy to see and sticks to the bottom. Like them or hate them I like snails.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Beautiful babies, and dad's a looker, too. 

Questions for your jarring - what floating plants do you have in there and how often were you doing the 100% water changes? 

I'd like to try my hand at breeding down the road but I'm trying to learn everything I can first. Thanks for the video!


----------



## snowflake311

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Beautiful babies, and dad's a looker, too.
> 
> Questions for your jarring - what floating plants do you have in there and how often were you doing the 100% water changes?
> 
> I'd like to try my hand at breeding down the road but I'm trying to learn everything I can first. Thanks for the video!


It's guppy grass. I have so much of this stuff. I got a tiny bit of it when I bought shrimp a year ago the seller added it free for the shrimp to hold onto during shipping. I put it in my tank and it has been growing like a weed ever since. 

I am trying to do 100% wc on the jars everyday but sometimes life gets in the way of fish keeping and I miss a day. I only have 20 jars now so I am doing 10 in the am and the other 10 at night.


----------



## Champion Betta

Is it possible that you could save a pair for me until Dec 20th? I am moving but would absolutely love a pair! I will pay some extra... Please?
Sorry about my dramatization :-D


----------



## snowflake311

Yeah I have a feeling I will still have a bunch in December .


----------



## Champion Betta

Thanks! I would love to get a pair!! They are so beautiful. :-D


----------



## snowflake311

OK Photo time. They are starting to marble. 

I am starting to see some of my Blue get white on them. You can see it on this one. This one looks like mom a little. 









This one is a little like dad. Green and looks to be marble. 









Looks like a solid blue.


----------



## snowflake311

Now for some Quality photos. All these were taken today they are 2 months and 14days. 

Another light color marble I hope this one turns white. with blue









Cute baby face









Marble light color.


----------



## Champion Betta

They are so cute! Their colors are beautiful!


----------



## Chachi

Love em!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

What I've seen so far
Your n my old spawn look alike
U might end up with some solid white fish after they marble out


----------



## snowflake311

I would love some whites.


----------



## Janan

So exciting!


----------



## Champion Betta

I just love your fish! They are so pretty :-D


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks guys. I am excited to see what they grow up to be. They are all blue green or marble blue or green.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## TruongLN

Any update on the babies?


----------



## snowflake311

They are an inch big still can not sex them I just have an idea. They are doing well but growing slow and I think low temp effects the growth rate. The temp is 75 .


----------



## snowflake311

snowflake311 said:


> They are an inch big still can not sex them I just have an idea. They are doing well but growing slow and I think low temp effects the growth rate. The temp is 75 .


I will start selling after the holidays.

One of my favorite babies


----------



## TruongLN

I wish I could get some =[ I doubt you'd send them to Canada.
The colour on that baby is beautiful!


----------



## Champion Betta

Ooh it is beautiful! Congrats on a great spawn


----------



## Janan

I love that one! Is it a female?


----------



## snowflake311

I have a feeling that one is a male bun I have others that are that color so one of them has to be female.


----------



## snowflake311

I found this Gem the other day. He is awesome and his fins are bigger than my others. marbles are always changing. and this guy must have just colored up to this within a day. Because I just now noticed him. 










This is another green with some darker color on the fins its realy cool.









My blues look like this with a hint of yellow around the face and a tiny bit on the fins. 









I just love these babies they are all so pretty. Now they need to GROW FAST!


----------



## Janan

They are beautiful and have such nice form!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful!


----------



## TruongLN

Cute babies!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cute and very beautiful! (Sorry for being gone)


----------



## snowflake311

About 3 months and 10days. Still small but I can sex some of them. Since moving them to a hot small closet they are growing faster. Heat effects fry growth I learned this the hard way. 

The color change is happening fast with these fish. Some are butterfly's, solids, and marbles. one looks kind of like a koi right now but she will change. The butterfly's might turn solid when they get older like dad he is almost solid now. Some are starting to show some white. Some are almost like a mustard gas blue and orange. Mom has a tiny bit of red in her fins so I was thinking I would see a bit of red color in the fry. It is very interesting to see these guys grow. 

I have a few favorites and my 5 year old had a few she likes. It is going to be hard to pick what one I keep. They will be for sale in January. I will sell the best on here first then aquabid and eBay for the rest.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you keep 2, one for you and one for your daughter?


----------



## snowflake311

Here is a video update me and my daughter talking Bettas haha .

I only have 5 males so far maybe some small ones will be males but I don't know . 

http://youtu.be/KGc1nNXFOrw

I think my daughter will pick a good one with my help.


----------



## snowflake311

I only have 5 males I will be selling them after xmass. They are still small I feel like they are dwarfs because they look like full grown Bettas but a lot smaller then any Betta I ever saw. They are still growing and they were in cooler water I think cool water slows growth they don't look stunted just small....


----------



## shannonpwns

5 males and how many females? Is this out of ALL your fry you only had 5 males?


----------



## snowflake311

shannonpwns said:


> 5 males and how many females? Is this out of ALL your fry you only had 5 males?


Yes out of all my fish only 5 so far. I still have a few runts that are too small to sex but out of about 50 fish only 5 are males now.

I did cull fry that were unhealthy or very stunted when they were 2 months old so maybe I culled mostly males.


----------



## snowflake311

My males are changeling color this guy changes in a day. Some are very cool looking others are solid. Marble are fun to watch grow. 


Here is a video of my favorite males they are crazy.
http://youtu.be/Y4Aa1KSsLCU

I will be selling them after the New Years. They are still kind of small since I did not power feed but I can sex them.


----------



## Janan

They are so beautiful! Such rich colors. Congratulations!


----------



## valen1014

Do you remember what temperature was the water during spawning and hatching? Some people believe that lower temps favor females and higher favor males, so I'm just curious...


----------



## Alphahelix

Ah these try are beautiful, and if definately be interested in purchasing a few sibling females for a sorority- do you sell though here or aquabid?


----------



## snowflake311

I am going to start selling after the New Years. I have lots of females.


----------



## snowflake311

Here is a video showing my best males and best females. $20 for these males and $10 shipping. Females are $15 for my best ones and $10 for the others. Will work out a deal if you want more then 2. These guys are small still and will grow more. It's kind of fun watching your fish mature and grow more. I don't think They are not ready to breed yet due to small size. But some of the males do make bubble nest. 

Check out the video. I will start shipping after the new year. Most of my other females are solid green, solid blue, blue body redish fins, and green body orange fins. Let me know what you are looking for and I will get video of photos of other females. 

http://youtu.be/COWZuYDnrLg


----------



## TruongLN

The tails are looking really nice! Those colours look great!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty babies!!


----------



## valen1014

Where did you get those containers from?


----------



## snowflake311

valen1014 said:


> Where did you get those containers from?


free from work. I am a bartender and the cherries come in these gallon plastic containers. We use a lot of them so I have been collecting them since I started spawning my fish.


My fish are still growing but I am selling the ones I can sex. I have this one monster female in the grow out tank and she has been eating the runts I saw one in her mouth yesterday. Look for my post in the Classifieds.


----------



## snowflake311

Ok I am selling my fish here is one of my cool males.


----------



## snowflake311

My males are on Aquabid

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&snowflake311


----------



## Karthix

The white 19$ male looks gorgeous and so do your others!


----------



## iKuroni

Babies!!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

That white guy is stunning. Can we see pictures of the male you ended up keeping?


----------



## snowflake311

SorcerersApprentice said:


> That white guy is stunning. Can we see pictures of the male you ended up keeping?


There is this little guy I like. But I don't think I will be keeping a male. I am going to keep a female or maybe a few for my 80 gal and turn it into a sorority tank.


----------



## BlueLacee

Wow...... Stunning...... Give me...... No don't give me..... Yes...... No...... Yes...... No (don't listen to the other side. You have no room)......

Really at war here


----------



## dramaqueen

They turned out great! You shouldn't have any problem selling them.


----------



## snowflake311

This female is kind of neat. she is like a pink white with a bit of black on her tail. Who knows what she will turn out like. 









These fish are changing like crazy. But not all are marbles or show the trait.


----------



## JayM

They are gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## Janan

Love her lipstick!


----------



## Alphahelix

I got 4 of these babies and you guys will LOVE the colors- totally worth every penny I paid for them. They are changing since they got here last night and have shades from white, pink and yellow into blue and purple!


----------



## snowflake311

Aww thanks for the good review . You did pick one of my fav the white and purple one. Can't wait to see how they grow and marble thanks again. I am So glad you are happy with the girls.

I need to sell this batch of so I can work on the next spawn that will be big ears.


----------



## umarnasir335

I bought one of snowflake's males! Although there is a sad story involved here... 

Aluka (Jamie), who is another member on this board was selling her HMPKs, so i bought 2 females and a male from her to breed. Sadly, the male passed away 36 hours after I got him  He got massive swim bladder from constipation and I couldn't do anything (no peas worked).

Well, long story short, I'm going to get the male on Wednesday. Can't wait to see what happens next. BTW guys, which female should i breed with him when the time is right? (Male is the turquoise blue with brown finnage BTW)


----------



## snowflake311

You should start your own thread about your fish. The other People you want to see this post are not going to look at it here . 

The first one I like but she is a bit too thick. I like the last ones color but her top line is not very good.


----------



## snowflake311

I tried to email you your fish is a marble and is turning white. This is him now he changed color in 2 days. He is way cooler then I thought he was going to be. Stinking marbles always tricking me.


----------



## umarnasir335

Holy moly! He looks awesome! Hopefully he'll be in my hands and in his new 10 gal tank by tomorrow


----------



## TruongLN

WOW his fins are unbelievable! The dots look spectacular!


----------



## snowflake311

I think his body will be all white in a few days if he is anythings like his brother.


----------

